# Juicing...from Aloeride Newsletter



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

They have obviously picked up my address from this BB. The info on green tea was useful last month. Here's the next lead article:Whilst changing fads and quirky diets can be very confusing, the consistent champions in any healthy diet are fresh fruit vegetables. For anyone who wants to become or stay healthy, then juicing is the way to go.A common finding in my and many of my colleaguesâ€™ clinics is that people are deficient in vitamins and minerals. This can be so because people have: * a lower than necessary intake (a choice issue) * a poorer uptake (a gut issue) * an excess usage of nutrients by the body systems * a loss of minerals via sweating in endurance sports people Why does it matter?Vitamins and minerals for instance are co-factors for both hormones and enzymes, so, if your body has the building blocks, it can manufacture enough hormones and enzymes. If it hasnâ€™t, it canâ€™t. It is obvious why improving your nutritional â€˜bank balanceâ€™ has a vital, long-term impact on your wellbeing. My professional interest in juicing grew thanks to Dr. Max Gerson MD who uses multiple juices daily as part of his treatment protocol.Perhaps it is conservatism that makes some doctors say that â€˜all you need is your food, you donâ€™t need any supplementingâ€™. Their opinion may well be based on routine blood mineral results which measures serum minerals. If one uses Sweat Mineral Analysis, Head Hair Mineral Analysis or Red Blood Cell Mineral Analysis then often a very different picture emerges, that of nutritional deficiency. Your nutrient intake may seem alright (income) but, if your nutrient usage is higher (expenditure), you still end up with a shrinking nutritional â€˜bank balanceâ€™. So, instead of selecting nutrients from an abundant supply, your body must now prioritise which are the most important functions to service with the nutrients available to it. Inevitably, some systems will now function less efficiently, although this will not necessarily be apparent in the short term.Building your nutritional balancePut a dayâ€™s fruit and vegetables on a plate and many of us will realise that our nutritional income is modest. Quantity aside, bear in mind that quality can be affected by cooking, how produce was grown, ripened, harvested and how long it was kept in cold storage. Many of us do not get enough nutrients out of fruit and vegetables, certainly not every day. So, next to a reduction in nutritional expenditure (e.g. detoxification pathways), the way forward for most of us, is via improving our nutrition for anabolic functions. Raw vegetable and fruit juicing provides an abundance of nutrients in easily absorbable form and with a vitamin and mineral balance that reflects its growing conditions (preferably organic).Drink your daily, raw vegetable and fruit juice immediately after making it. By leaving it (even in the fridge) it loses much of its antioxidant potential. If you have a weak digestive capacity, you should start with just half a tumbler sized glass at breakfast. Gradually, as your co-enzyme status improves and pH levels normalise (in part due to the alkalising minerals in vegetable and fruit juice), the digestive capacity tends to gain strength and greater quantities of juice can be enjoyed. Nutrient uptake problems can be helped by taking AloerideÂ® daily


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

id like to buy a juicer theres a guy on one of the shopping channels forgot the name but he looks as if hes around 106 yrs of age..I think it would be a good investment


----------



## 14059 (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd have to strongly agree with Overitnow -juicing is the best way to continually build the immune system and stock it with the essential virus and disease fighting antibodies that help fend off common and complex attacks on the system by rebuilding and boosting new cell growth. Just by consuming raw fruits and vegetables in liquid form where the benficial nutrients and enzymes are more readily absorbable by the body. If you're not already reaping the benefits of juicing and helping all the parts of your system work together more efficiently, and adding pure, raw energy to your body, give it a shot. If you think it's too expensive or whatever, I can only say this: you can't affort NOT to try it for awhile at least and see the differences in your immune system, digestion, skin tone etc. Good juice machines that make your life alot easier like the HealthyJuicer from Lexen which I have been using, are available for under $200 and really make a difference. Here's the site where I got my machine for anyone out there looking: http://877myjuicer.com/lexenhealthyjuicer. So give it a shot that's all I can say, juicing will change a LOT about you and your eating habits.


----------

